# pub o bar



## Hiro Sasaki

Hola,

En este mundo de globalización, se introduce todo. ¿Qué es
la diferencia entre “pub” y “bar”, o “cantina” en tu pais??  Al propietario de un establecimiento, se pone el nombre que le antoje y creo que nadie
nabe una clara diferencia entre el pub y bar. 

Saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## sicoticosandro

si en chle son bastante parecidos, pero con algunas sutiles diferencias (por lo menos para mí)

no se porque asocio más al pub con música en vivo y conversación; al bar con más consumo de alcohol per capita, y por ende, más borrachera.
 cantina, me suenan michisimo más antro que bar, 
taberna simlar a bar


----------



## belén

Las cantinasque yo conozco suele ser el bar para empleados, por ejemplo al bar para empleados en el aeropuerto de mi ciudad se le llama así. También lo he oído de los bares de los puertos a los que van mayormente los marineros...
No sé si es un uso común o algo de mi entorno.

Un pub por aquí suele ser un lugar con música para tomarse una copa de noche pero sin pista de baile (ni espacio para bailar, normalmente) 

En cuanto al bar, así a *grandes* rasgos, ya que en nuestra cultura estos establecimientos son pilares de la sociedad y podríamos pasarnos horas hablando de las sutilezas de cada uno  :

Un bar está abierto todo el día, puedes desde desayunar hasta tomarte unas tapas por la noche. También pueden servir menú del día. 

Una cafetería es más o menos como un bar pero no suele estar abierto de noche.


----------



## Guachipem

Según mi profesora de inglés (ella es inglesa), los pubs son lugares más familiares que los bares, son casi como estar en una casa. Es normal que la chimenea esté encendida y que haya un perro acostado junto a ella, y más cosas por el estilo. En España casi no hay pubs, y los que hay están más bien pensados para los británicos y no para españoles.


----------



## Cristina.

Pub 
Bar
Hay muchos pubs irlandeses en Madrid, donde sirven deliciosas pintas y cervezas negras, como, por ejemplo, este de Madrid :Horarios de apertura: De 12 a 02 -> Dom-Jue; De 12 a 03 ->Vie-Sab

Los bares abren todos los días, menos uno de descanso, y sirven comidas, aparte de copas, bebidas, etc.

Los pubs no están abiertos por el día, son nocturnos, y sirven copas, no comidas. En los pubs suele haber música de fondo, cosa que en los bares es más raro. En los pubs es más fácil "ligar" que en los bares, ¿entiendes ahora?

Te doy la definición de pub :(voz inglesa) Establecimiento hostelero al estilo inglés, donde se sirven bebidas y se puede escuchar música_: "acabamos la noche tomando una copa en un pub". _Plural : pubs o pubes_._


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Cristina. said:


> Pub
> Bar
> Hay muchos pubs irlandeses en Madrid, donde sirven deliciosas pintas y cervezas negras, como, por ejemplo, este de Madrid :Horarios de apertura: De 12 a 02 -> Dom-Jue; De 12 a 03 ->Vie-Sab
> 
> Los bares abren todos los días, menos uno de descanso, y sirven comidas, aparte de copas, bebidas, etc.
> 
> Los pubs no están abiertos por el día, son nocturnos, y sirven copas, no comidas. En los pubs suele haber música de fondo, cosa que en los bares es más raro. En los pubs es más fácil "ligar" que en los bares, ¿entiendes ahora?
> 
> Te doy la definición de pub :(voz inglesa) Establecimiento hostelero al estilo inglés, donde se sirven bebidas y se puede escuchar música_: "acabamos la noche tomando una copa en un pub". _Plural : pubs o pubes_._


 
Gracias, parece que los pubes estan en grandes ciudades. 

Ahora, como se pronuncia "pub" ? como en ingles ?


saludos


Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Jhoanus

Siendo una palabra de origen inglés es muy lógico que deba pronunciarse de esa forma... Utilizando una vocal neutra (shua) acentuada cuyo símbolo en el alfabeto fonético internacional es una V invertida y su pronunciación en español es un poco parecida a una O con la boca ni tan abierta ni tan cerrada y sin circular los labios..... Dios que facil se hace y que dificil se explica....


----------



## ToñoTorreón

En México no hay pubs. Las cantinas abren desde mediodía y sirven algo de comer, y generalmente sólo van hombres (aunque hay algunas donde se permite la entrada a mujeres).

Los bares abren en la noche, y van hombres y mujeres.

También hay resturant-bar.


----------



## xeneize

> Los pubs no están abiertos por el día, son nocturnos, y sirven copas, no comidas.


 
Todo bien lo que pusiste, excepto esto 
Los pubs *sí* sirven comidas, tanto en Gran Bretaña como en España o dondequiera.
De hecho, sirven comidas al (supuesto) estilo irlandés, en España. Papas fritas, huevos revueltos, salchichas...Tanto por el mediodía como por la noche.
Conozco muy bien (si pasaste por ahí capaz coincidimos ) todos los pubs madrileños de la zona de Sol-Santa Ana. El O'Connels, el más reciente Dubliners, la Fontana de Oro (el único abierto hasta las 6 de la mañana) y ese O'Neills que pusiste vos...
Y todos sirven comidas. También en el vínculo que pusiste hay una descripción del desayuno a la irlandesa ofrecido por ese pub.
Saludos


----------



## Guachipem

> Gracias, parece que los pubes estan en grandes ciudades.


 
En mi isla hay varios pubs, y no hay grandes ciudades, pero están todos en los complejos turísticos.


----------



## Argónida

Aquí hay pubs en las grandes ciudades, en las ciudades medianas y en los pueblos. Se le llama pub a algo parecido a una discoteca, pero sin pista de baile. Es decir, un local que abre sólo de noche, con música, poca luz y al que se va a tomar copas. Se pronuncia "pá".

Un bar, por el contrario, es un establecimiento que abre durante el día y cierra como muy tarde a las 12 o la 1 de la noche (en verano, en invierno más temprano), con luz, sin música, donde se sirven tapas y/o comida y al que no se va expresamente a tomar copas, sino más bien cerveza, refrescos, café... 

A un bar, por ejemplo, van niños. A un pub normalmente no.


----------



## the_teacher

Aquí un *"pub" *es un lugar donde uno se sienta, toma algo, escucha música, etc.
Un *"bar"* es un lugar donde se juntan, por lo general,
esos viejos borrachos que llevan tomando toda su vida y para los que el bar es su segundo hogar.
Esta es, por lo menos, la IDEA que se tiene aquí de bar.

Saludos gente!!!!!


----------



## Violeta.74

ToñoTorreón said:


> En México no hay pubs. Las cantinas abren desde mediodía y sirven algo de comer, y generalmente sólo van hombres (aunque hay algunas donde se permite la entrada a mujeres).
> 
> Los bares abren en la noche, y van hombres y mujeres.
> 
> También hay resturant-bar.


 
Toño con eso de la globalización, ya se estan abriendo *pubs* al menos en mi estado. Una opción más 

Y en cuanto a las cantinas, si de acuerdo contigo que es un ambiente menos tranquilo que en un *bar*. Acá en mi ciudad hay una *cantina* de la mismísima _Fiebre del Oro_ de California, ahora si que es como las que salen en las películas de westerns. Pero nosotros llamamos cantina a este tipo de lugares: piso de madera y solo sirven bebidas alcohólicas y nada de comida. Parecido a un *Pub*, pero sin tanta variedad de cerveza de barril o de llave.

Y las que se abren a medio dia, y sirven de comer, se les conoce como *botaneros*.


----------



## yserien

belén said:


> Las cantinasque yo conozco suele ser el bar para empleados, por ejemplo al bar para empleados en el aeropuerto de mi ciudad se le llama así. También lo he oído de los bares de los puertos a los que van mayormente los marineros...
> No sé si es un uso común o algo de mi entorno.
> 
> Un pub por aquí suele ser un lugar con música para tomarse una copa de noche pero sin pista de baile (ni espacio para bailar, normalmente)
> 
> En cuanto al bar, así a *grandes* rasgos, ya que en nuestra cultura estos establecimientos son pilares de la sociedad y podríamos pasarnos horas hablando de las sutilezas de cada uno  :
> 
> Un bar está abierto todo el día, puedes desde desayunar hasta tomarte unas tapas por la noche. También pueden servir menú del día.
> 
> Una cafetería es más o menos como un bar pero no suele estar abierto de noche.


Las cantinasque yo conozco suele ser el bar para empleados, por ejemplo al bar para empleados en el aeropuerto de ...
Esa misma denominación de cantina se usa en el ejército, la cantina de la tropa.


----------



## Malaia

Aquí si te metes en un pub lo diferencias claramente con el bar porque: 1° en el bar puedes pedir comida y llevar a tus hijos y en los pubs no dejan entrar a menores y lo más parecido a la comida son las bolsas de patatas fritas. 2° el bar es de dimensiones mucho mayores y no hay música ambiental, en el pub sólo para llegar al servicio tardas 5 minutos en el camino, te llevas 40 pisotones, la música te ensordece y todo el mundo baila.
A priori puede parecer que estoy hablando de una discoteca, pero las discotecas son mucho mayores y no sirven café al medio día.
Pero si me contais lo de la chimenea, el perro echado en el suelo y todo el mundo feliz con su cervecita negra...yo lo llamaría refugio de montaña tirolés; y me apunto a un lugar así. Lo más parecido a eso que tenemos en mi ciudad es un pub irlandés donde se puede charlar sin pegar voces y no hay pista de baile. Cantina yo lo refiero como lugar para beber sólo para hombres: el de la mili por ejemplo o las tascas.


----------



## Violeta.74

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Hola,
> 
> En este mundo de globalización, se introduce todo. ¿Qué es
> la diferencia entre “pub” y “bar”, o “cantina” en tu pais?? Al propietario de un establecimiento, se pone el nombre que le antoje y creo que nadie
> nabe una clara diferencia entre el pub y bar.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


 
Del hilo original. Considero que la diferencia es el tipo de arquitectura y diseño del estableciemiento.

El pub es un tipo bar pero tiene las caracteristicas de un *Pub Irlandes*. No se tiene el espacio para bailar.

En el bar no todos los bares tienen pista para bailar.


----------



## Malaia

Violeta.74 said:


> Del hilo original. Considero que la diferencia es el tipo de arquitectura y diseño del estableciemiento.
> 
> El pub es un tipo bar pero tiene las caracteristicas de un *Pub Irlandes*. No se tiene el espacio para bailar.
> 
> En el bar no todos los bares tienen pista para bailar.


 Que yo sepa en los bares no se baila...se baila en el salon de baile de un restaurante habilitado para ello, pero no es un bar porque el bar es menos refinado. En los pubs baila todo el mundo, meno en los pubs irlandeses que son sitios más relajados. Un consejo...date una vueltecita por Ibiza, Sevilla, Madrid y Barcelona y...Ecija.


----------



## mjmuak

xeneize said:


> Todo bien lo que pusiste, excepto esto
> Los pubs *sí* sirven comidas, tanto en Gran Bretaña como en España o dondequiera.
> Conozco muy bien (si pasaste por ahí capaz coincidimos ) todos los pubs madrileños de la zona de Sol-Santa Ana.


 
No tengo la suerte de conocer este barrio madrileño, pero coincido con Cristina, en España los pubs no sirven comida, otra cosa es que se trate de un pub irlandés o inglés o que sea un bar y un pub a la vez, es decir, de día bar, de noche pub.

Estoy de acuerdo con las descripciones que han dado Belén, Cristina, Argónida y Malaia, solo quiero añadir que yo conozco dos tipos de bares:

1. El típico bar de pueblo (en el mío los hay en cada esquina) o de barrio donde se sientan los abueletes a jugar al dominó y las cartas y/o la barra está llena de gente (principalmente hombres, las mujeres no aparecen a no ser que vayan a buscar al marido) que se pasa la tarde bebiendo cerveza. En general, se puede decir (o al menos me permito yo decir) que los clientes son obreros y de clase media-baja. 

2. Un bar donde la gente va exclusivamente a comer, ya sean tapas o platos completos.

Yo los llamo a los dos "bar", pero en los letreros suele poner "bar X" para 1 y  "bar de tapas" o "bar/restaurante" para 2. 

?Esto es así en otras partes de España??



Jhoanus said:


> Siendo una palabra de origen inglés es muy lógico que deba pronunciarse de esa forma... Utilizando una vocal neutra (shua) acentuada cuyo símbolo en el alfabeto fonético internacional es una V invertida y su pronunciación en español es un poco parecida a una O con la boca ni tan abierta ni tan cerrada y sin circular los labios..... Dios que facil se hace y que dificil se explica....


 
Así es como lo pronuncian en Francia también, pero en España se pronuncia "pab", ???o soy yo la única que lo dice así???? Siempre lo he oído con una "a" bien española (de español, no de España).


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Gracias a todos,

Mucha información sobre el pub y el bar en España,  y un poquito sobre los 
de México y nada sobre la taberna. 

Un diálogo en Argentina :

“ Qué buena onda tiene este pub ! “ 

Creo que en este pub se pone la “música “ y quizá está bien ambientado.

Saludos

Hiro Sasaki .

Sobre "onda", se deberia crear otro hilo.  Lo he escuchado en Chile


----------



## mirx

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Gracias a todos,
> 
> Mucha información sobre el pub y el bar en España, y un poquito sobre los
> de México y nada sobre la taberna.
> 
> Un diálogo en Argentina :
> 
> “ Qué buena onda tiene este pub ! “
> 
> Creo que en este pub se pone la “música “ y quizá está bien ambientado.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki .
> 
> Sobre "onda", se deberia crear otro hilo. Lo he escuchado en Chile


 

Hasta dónde yo sé "buena, mala, qué, etc, onda" son frases originadas en México.

Y no en México no hay pubs -rarísimos- nunca he visto uno.

Esto es en México.

Bares: sirven coctails, variedad de cervezas nacionales e importadas, hombres y mujeres los visitan regularmente, se sirven entremeses -no platillos del chef-, hay botanas, normalmente hay música en vivo un pianista o saxofonista, frecuentado normalmente por gente de negocios. No son muy buenos para ligar. No sé puede bailar.

Sport bars: Pantallas gigantescas alrededor del bar, lo mismo que el bar tradicional excepto que aquí no se sirven entremeses, sólo botanas. La clientela es mucho más diversa, y el ambiente más relajado, se puede dar el ligue.

Cantinas: Lugares casi exclusivamente para hombres y una que otra prostituta, no hay bebidas preparadas, se puede obtener comida si la cantina tiene este servicio, variedad de bebidas alcohólicas muy reducida, casi por norma las cantinas tienen dos o tres mesas de billar, los hombres se juntan a jugar naipes y dados. Normalmente los clientes son "regulares" y por lo general son albañiles o campesinos, aunque se puede encontrar cualquien clase de persona.

Taberna: Prácticamente es una barra larga, se sirven cervezas nacionales y alguna que otra internacional, no hay comida. Son normalmente frecuentadas por hombres.

Pulquería: Como las cantinas pero aquí si que entran las mujeres, no hay bebidas preparadas aparte de los pulques. 

Antro: Antes de los noventas eran llamados discotecs, sirven bebidas preparadas, bebidas nacionales e importadas, lugar de ligue por excelencia, destinado para bailar. No hay comida. Cualquier tipo de persona puede entrar a menos que se aplique el NRDA, ambiente relajado.


----------



## Betildus

sicoticosandro said:


> Sí, en chle son bastante parecidos, pero con algunas sutiles diferencias (por lo menos para mí)
> 
> No se por qué asocio más al pub con música en vivo y conversación; al bar con más consumo de alcohol per capita, y por ende, más borrachera.
> cantina, me suenan muchisimo más a antro que bar,
> taberna similar a bar


Un pub (pab) para mí es un lugar más íntimo, acogedor, donde puedes además de servirte un trago, puedes comer algo, ya sea para "picar" o algo liviano, nunca una cena y obviamente un lugar ideal para conversar. La música suave y la luz tenue hacen de ese lugar, un espacio ideal para las parejas (hetero)



the_teacher said:


> Aquí un *"pub" *es un lugar donde uno se sienta, toma algo, escucha música, etc.
> Un *"bar"* es un lugar donde se juntan, por lo general,
> esos viejos borrachos que llevan tomando toda su vida y para los que el bar es su segundo hogar.


Aquí también esa es la idea del bar, lo asocio más a hombres que sólo van a emborracharse.
El *Larousse* incluso, lo deja bien claro:
*PUB* n. m. (voz inglesa). Establecimiento, originariamente británico, donde *se puede* tomar bebidas alcohólicas.

*BAR* n. m. (ingl. bar). Establecimiento de bebidas o manjares, que suelen tomarse de pie o sentado ante el mostrador.
En mi opinión, por acá no se ven muchos "manjares", sólo alcohol


----------



## Argótide

Coincido con Violeta: En Baja California (Mexicali, Tijuana y Ensenada) sí hay uno que otro pub.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

mirx said:


> Hasta dónde yo sé "buena, mala, qué, etc, onda" son frases originadas en México.
> 
> Y no en México no hay pubs -rarísimos- nunca he visto uno.
> 
> Esto es en México.
> 
> Bares: sirven coctails, variedad de cervezas nacionales e importadas, hombres y mujeres los visitan regularmente, se sirven entremeses -no platillos del chef-, hay botanas, normalmente hay música en vivo un pianista o saxofonista, frecuentado normalmente por gente de negocios. No son muy buenos para ligar. No sé puede bailar.
> 
> Sport bars: Pantallas gigantescas alrededor del bar, lo mismo que el bar tradicional excepto que aquí no se sirven entremeses, sólo botanas. La clientela es mucho más diversa, y el ambiente más relajado, se puede dar el ligue.
> 
> Cantinas: Lugares casi exclusivamente para hombres y una que otra prostituta, no hay bebidas preparadas, se puede obtener comida si la cantina tiene este servicio, variedad de bebidas alcohólicas muy reducida, casi por norma las cantinas tienen dos o tres mesas de billar, los hombres se juntan a jugar naipes y dados. Normalmente los clientes son "regulares" y por lo general son albañiles o campesinos, aunque se puede encontrar cualquien clase de persona.
> 
> Taberna: Prácticamente es una barra larga, se sirven cervezas nacionales y alguna que otra internacional, no hay comida. Son normalmente frecuentadas por hombres.
> 
> Pulquería: Como las cantinas pero aquí si que entran las mujeres, no hay bebidas preparadas aparte de los pulques.
> 
> Antro: Antes de los noventas eran llamados discotecs, sirven bebidas preparadas, bebidas nacionales e importadas, lugar de ligue por excelencia, destinado para bailar. No hay comida. Cualquier tipo de persona puede entrar a menos que se aplique el NRDA, ambiente relajado.


 
Yo no conozco ni pubs ni tavernas ni pulquerías. Será por la ciudad en la que vivo. 

Sin embargo, no coincido con la descripción que das de los diferentes tipos de antros que mencionas. Acá una disco, bar, cantina o lo que sea son antros. 

Mejor dénse una vuelta por acá, y los llevo a un recorrido "antropológico" para que conozcan los diferentes antros que ponemos a su disposición.


----------



## Cristina.

Argónida said:


> Aquí hay pubs en las grandes ciudades, en las ciudades medianas y en los pueblos. Se le llama pub a algo parecido a una discoteca, pero sin pista de baile. Es decir, un local que abre sólo de noche, con música, poca luz y al que se va a tomar copas.


 


mjmuak said:


> No tengo la suerte de conocer este barrio madrileño, pero coincido con Cristina, en España los pubs no sirven comida, otra cosa es que se trate de un pub irlandés o inglés o que sea un bar y un pub a la vez, es decir, de día bar, de noche pub.



¡Gracias, chicas!
Qué alivio me da comprobar que en Andalucía y en Madrid tenemos el mismo concepto de pub.
Yo nunca he comido nada en un pub, por eso lo decía, yo voy a tomar una copa, charlar y escuchar música, siempre pensé que a los pubs había que ir comías y cenás.


----------



## xeneize

Bueno, el hecho de que normalmente no se vaya a comer en los pubs no impide que sirvan comidas, por supuesto...
Yo tampoco voy ahí a comer, digamos...
Sin embargo, todos los pubs que conozco sirven comidas.
No me malinterpreten, eh: no digo que sirvan almuerzos o cenas tradicionales, ni ahí.
Sirven platos livianos, más bien para picar, de aperitivo, pero muchas veces uno va ahí para cenar también.
En Inglaterra, España, Italia, etc, siempre me pasó de ver a gente cenando en un pub. No es su especialidad, queda claro que ésa son las cervezas y las copas, de hecho para muchos la comida que sirven es "comida chatarra" y supongo que no sean muchos los españoles que van ahí para comer, pero algo se puede comer en todo caso.
El típico pub irlandés sirve comida irlandesa. Los nuestros, tratan de amoldarse al estilo irlandés, y sirven algo como: papas fritas con mayonesa, chips, alitas de pollo, sandwiches. 
Les aseguro que todos los pubs de la zona céntrica de Madrid tienen esta opción.
Pruébenlo, si no me creen....
Luego, capaz que los pubs de ciudades más chicas o de los pueblos no sirvan nada de comida, aunque me extrañaría, pero eso ya es otra cosa.
Si alguna vez vieron algún pub en Inglaterra no pueden no haberse fijado en que muchísimas veces incluso en las vidrieras del local hay letreros que exponen los platos ofrecidos, empezando por el famoso "irish breakfast".
¿Saben cuál es el lema de uno de los pubs más famosos de Madrid, el O'Connels de la calle Espoz y Mina, en Sol?
"Food served all day, specializing in Irish food".
Pueden comprobarlo mirando una cualquier tarjeta del pub de las que reparten los tarjeteros (en su mayoría ahora rumanos y ya no argentinos...) ahí en las calles de la zona. Yo tengo varias 
Saludos


----------



## mjmuak

Xeneize, insisto en que no conozco ese barrio de Madrid del que hablas, pero he estado en bares y pubs en Jaén, Granada, Sevilla, Córdoba, Cádiz, Málaga, Madrid, Barcelona y Burgos y en todos lo que he visto es lo que ya hemos descrito. Tu descripción es la de un bar, tú mismo nos das la razón con ese "food served all day": eso no es un pub español, es un pub inglés o irlandés en España. No podemos decir que en España es típico el "traditional English breakfast" sólo porque lo haya en todos los hoteles de más de tres estrellas, ¿no? En algunos bares ponen la música bastante alta, pero siguen siendo bares, nadie los llamaría pubs. Excepciones seguro que las hay, pero en España no se sirve comida en los pub, ni en mi pueblo, ni en Granada, que es una ciudad pequeña, ni en Sevilla, que sí es una señora ciudad, y Cristina ya nos decía que en Madrid tampoco. Quizá lo que pasa es que los "pubs" de los que hablas sean para turistas o sean simplemente bar de día y pub de noche, ¿no?

saludos


----------



## lamartus

mjmuak said:


> pero en España no se sirve comida en los pub, ni en mi pueblo, ni en Granada, que es una ciudad pequeña, ni en Sevilla, que sí es una señora ciudad, y Cristina ya nos decía que en Madrid tampoco. Quizá lo que pasa es que los "pubs" de los que hablas sean para turistas  o sean simplemente bar de día y pub de noche, ¿no?



Estoy de acuerdo con vosotras. Lo más que se puede comer en un pub son unos panchitos salados o unas gominolas (¿a quién se le ocurrió que las gominolas pegan con el alcohol? )
Quizá en algunos lugares del centro de Madrid, del corte _pub irlandés_, se pueda comer, no digo que no, pero ni eso es todo Madrid ni es la tónica general en España. Si uno quiere comer va a un bar, a una casa de comidas o a un restaurante e incluso a una cafetería, pero no a un pub. 

Saludos a todos y ¡vaya horitas para estar a vueltas con la comida!


----------



## xeneize

Nunca dije que sean "pubs al estilo español"...Vos me diferenciás los _pubs irlandeses en España_ de _aquellos españoles de España_, así que supongo que haya un estilo de _pubs españoles de España_...
Es que no lo sé, ni idea de que sea, yo me refería a los _irlandeses de España_, lo dejé muy claro.
De hecho, no conozco ni un pub al "estilo español".
Ni sabía que en España hay un estilo para los pubs...Si quieren explicarme las características de estos "pubs al estilo español" se lo agradecería....
Perdonen mi ignorancia...
Yo nomás conozco pubs al estilo irlandés.
Son los que hay en España, en Italia, en Argentina, en todo el mundo.
Y en todos los que conozco, sirven comidas. No puedo decir que sea en todos los que hay en España, por supuesto. A lo mejor en los (muchos) que visité yo la servían, y en los que visitaste vos no, qué se yo...
Sí, hacen panchos (perritos)....pero también papas fritas, alitas de pollo, chips, hamburguesas y papas. Nomás.
¿Eso no es comida, acaso?...
Nunca dije que lo más común en España es ir ahí a cenar, ni que sirven cenas propiamente dichas, ni almuerzos, ni que se come más ahí que en los bares, nada de todo esto.
Dije que sirven esas cosas, y lo confirmo, porque en cada pub que visité servían eso.
Vos me decís que esos son "pubs irlandeses en España"?? es lo que digo yo también, por supuesto.
O en Italia, en Francia, etc...
"Food served all day" justamente por eso. Porque sirven comidas. Y son pubs irlandeses en España, naturalmente. Nunca dije que fueran "pubs españoles al estilo español".
Nunca dije, tampoco, que sea "típico" eso del "english breakfast" ni nada en absoluto. ¿Cuándo dije que era "típico"?...
Dije que los hay, lo que es distinto. Los únicos que conozco son así, pubs al estilo irlandés.
Mi "descripción" es la de un bar??....¿Cuál descripción?...
No hice ninguna descripción...te la hago ahora, y verás que no es la de un bar.
Los boliches de los cuales hablo tienen: mobiliario casi todo en madera, barra típica en madera con bancos (banquetas) altos, luces bajas, música generalmente rock o pop inglés (nada de española o latina), mesas para sentarse, gran variedad de cervezas (Guinness en todos...), abren al mediodía o algunos a la noche (según, podés almorzar también) y cierran sobre las dos o las tres de la madrugada.
¿Eso es un bar?...Para mí eso es un pub...
Y son los a los que me refiero, de Madrid, Barcelona o Valladolid, las ciudades que más conozco en España.
¿Querés nombres en Madrid?....O'Connels, O'Neills, Dubliners, La Fontana de Oro...Comprobá, y verás que te dan algo para comer en todos estos y en muchos más.
También en los que vi de Barcelona o Valladolid podés comer algo.
Ah, por supuesto no son "bar de día y pub de noche", no conozco a ninguno tan camaleónico 
Y no son exclusivamente para turistas: van los turistas, pero también los españoles.
Ah, se me olvidaba: la comida no la tienen a la vista, che....
A no ser de que los engañe eso...No ven nada de comida, nada de barra española con sandwiches y eso, nada de nada.
La tienen exclusivamente en la cocina, en la trastienda, y la hacen nomás por pedido.
Si no la pedís, ni te enterás de que preparan y sirven comida.
Es que me pasó pedirla, y ver a gente que la pedía.
Si echás una mirada a los menús, sí supongo lo pongan.


----------



## lamartus

Xeneize, me parece que has pensado que se te atacaba, pero creo que nadie trataba de hacer eso, hasta donde yo veo. Solo aclarábamos que los pubs donde se come en España suelen ser los de tipo irlandés, nada más. No te acusamos de nada ni tratamos de dar lecciones de nada. Claro que hay pubs de tipo "español" (pero no creo que sean genuinamente de aquí). Si lees el hilo te darás cuenta de que hay dos estilos claramente diferenciados:

- Lugares de corte tranquilo donde uno se toma una copa y puede charlar.
- Emulaciones de discoteca en miniatura.

Eso es más o menos lo que puedes encontrar bajo la denominación "pub". Sin descontar, por supuesto, los pubs irlandeses que tiene su propio estilo estén en la ciudad que estén. O'Connels, O'Neills, Dubliners y La Fontana de Oro son pubs irlandeses, aunque la última fue en sus tiempos un "café" de los que aún se encuentran algunos por Madrid.

Saludos a todos y eso del pancho me dio hambre así que ¡allá voy! Además son bastante más contundentes que nuestros "panchitos" que son cacahuetes o cacahuates (como prefieran) pelados y saladitos, hmmm.


----------



## xeneize

No Lamartus, tranqui, no pensé eso, todo bien 
Yo tampoco quise atacar a ustedes, pasa que, lo admito, nunca me había dado cuenta de que hubiera dos tipos de pubs, yo siempre los rotulé bajo la denominación de "irlandeses", y no se me ocurre ninguno que no se inspire a ese patrón.
Sí, noté que la Fontana de Oro tiene un toque diferente de los demás...
Saludos


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

Aquí en Perú aplican más o menos la mayoría de definiciones que han colocado los demás foreros. En un *pub* sirven una gran variedad de tragos, y también algo de comida pero ligera, hay música de moda o música en vivo y lo frecuentan hombres y mujeres. Por lo general no se puede bailar, pero con unos tragos encima hay quienes no se aguantan el ritmo en las piernas...

Y en un *bar* (cantina) hay por lo general pocas opciones en cuanto a bebidas, puede haber comida y por lo general sólo acuden hombres.

Taberna no se usa por aquí para denominar una clase de establecimiento. Aunque en mi tierra Trujillo hay un restaurante que se llama La Taberna, en donde sirven parrillas de carnes rojas y pollos a la brasa.

Atentamente,


----------



## caracolita

A ver, apelo a los foronautas argentinos: cómo se traduce "*cantina*" (Mex) para el español del Río de la Plata?
Y "*fonda*"?(RAE) Bol., Chile, Cuba, Ec., Méx. y Perú. Puesto o cantina en que se despachan comidas y bebidas.
En la Rae dice esto de un *boliche*: 8. m. And., Arg., Bol., Par. y Ur. Establecimiento comercial o industrial de poca importancia, especialmente el que se dedica al despacho y consumo de bebidas y comestibles.
Pero nunca lo escuché con ese sentido, sino para referirse a una discoteca o antro (mex), alguno lo hizo?
Y por último, en Argentina (al menos en el Río de la Plata) se una "taverna", para un restaurante de poca monta?


----------

